# A question for Jeff and others ...



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Jeff

Thanks for posting the link to the Long Island Sound PHRF website. I checked out the base boat listing pdf document from June 2004 and have saved it for future reference.

While checking out my usual list of suspects I came across an interesting listing.

The C&C25 OB is listed at 225 and the C&C25 IB is listed at 222 with an exposed prop. I think the 222 is a valid number but am surprised the OB version is listed as slower rather than faster.

Can anyone explain how an inboard version of the same boat rates as faster than the outboard version in base boat ratings? This really surprises me.

For those interested the link is 
http://www.yralis.org/2004/handicap-racing-information.html

Thanks

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

well the wonders of phrf 

it might be as simple that in THAT region the inboards are smoking the outboards and over the years that will reflect on the rating ....

The phrf in a different region might be vastly different !

Also just a hint. It might be that the inboard version has the weight of the motor, just at the right point to make her go faster than the one who has a lot of weight hangin on a very bad spot ...

Thorsten


----------

